# What "chip/box/programmer/tuner" and mods are you running on your Cummins?



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi guys. I gotta tell you, I love talking about Cummins mods! I want to hear what tuner chip box programmer or whatever you are running and what you guys have done to your trucks. 

I have been running Edge Juice w Attitude for a little over a year and today I stacked an MP-8 on it. Definate kick in the pants there! 

I've got more mods but before I get too into it I wanna see if anyone else posts!


----------



## dodge rammin (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't have mine chipped yet. I am considering either a Smarty or the Banks Six Gun. I have heard that they are both good tuners. I just ordered intake and exhaust for mine. What are you running on that side of things on yours?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

06 2500-- Gutted the tube, muff delete and removed the silencer ring. No programmer yet waiting for the engine to break in a little more. Only 50km, 30miles on it. Like to add some stacks and go with a Smarty JR.

93 W250-- mostly stock. Started tweeking in injector pump. Next week going to give the star a few clicks.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

03 3500
boxes ive ran
bully dog
edge 
bully dog and mp8 together.
currently running
smarty with mp8.
fass 150 150 pump.
sb dd 3650 
intake stage3 4inch exhaust 
basic gauges
put 430 down on the dyno a few weeks ago


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I run an Edge EZ on setting 1. Very affordable and easy to use. I do like the more expensive Edge chips that display EGT, boost and tranny temp so maybe one day I'll upgrade to one of those but it's not in the near future.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

dodge rammin;662203 said:


> I don't have mine chipped yet. I am considering either a Smarty or the Banks Six Gun. I have heard that they are both good tuners. I just ordered intake and exhaust for mine. What are you running on that side of things on yours?


Pretty much all the little stuff! I have an AFE Pro Guard filter in the stock airbox. It is the big cone shaped one, not the flat panel. Then, I drilled a 4" hole in the bottom of the box and ran 4" tube about 18" down towards the ground. This helps pick up more cold air. I replaced the factory "torque tube" with the PSM Cool Red Hose. It eliminates the sound dampening junk inside the stock tubes. For exhaust I have a 4" Silverline cat back. AFE Blade Runner, HTS valve body with deep tranny pan, Amsoil for tranny, front and rear diffs, and transfer case, pricol optix fuel pressure and tranny temp gauges, train horns with 5 gal tank and 200 psi compressor. That's pretty much it. And the Edge Juice with Attitude and MP-8. Next up will be rail pressure gauge and DTT single disk TC.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I run an Edge Juice Attitude, 4" exhaust with muffler delete, AFE stage II intake... the basics I guess. 

Before you go any further with your mods I think its time to give Suncoast a call for a new trans.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

I have pretty much tried all the goodies,I have injectors,injection pump,straight pipe,air intake,full billet HTS Trans,quad adrenaline box,intercooler,want to go twins next just unsure of towing with them. go with dusty's recommendation for a T/C


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

skidooer;663666 said:


> I have pretty much tried all the goodies,I have injectors,injection pump,straight pipe,air intake,full billet HTS Trans,quad adrenaline box,intercooler,want to go twins next just unsure of towing with them. go with dusty's recommendation for a T/C


Twins should be great for towing. I already talked to Dusty. He does great work.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm running a juice with Attitude, Airdog 150, AFE pro dry stage 2 intake, 4" MBRP turboback, Amsoil Bypass oil filter kit. Saving up some payup for a built tranny, hope to have a Super B, injectors and maybe an exhaust brake this summer?

You guy's looking at twins, here is a small video of my buddies truck. He is running BD twins at 70 psi, 260 HP injectors and a stage 2 monster pump  This truck idles like it's broken, brakes all tires loose in 4wd and has run a best of 12.4 1/4 mile at 5,500 feet above sea level 






Please check out my buddies website before buying diesel performance parts!!!!

Holland Court Diesel Performance
Your one Stop Diesel Super Shop
303-986-0330 303-986-0330
http://hollandcourtdieselperformance


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

My 2004 has a Max Energy Tuner
2002 has a Hypertech Programmer
2001 has an Edge Comp Box

I saw the biggest gainns and noticed alot more power with the Edge than the other two.
Edge makes an awesome product IMO


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

SMARTY!!! POWER with the SMOKE!


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

My mods are listed in my signature. Right now I have the city MPG flash in my quad box and that's getting me anywhere from 1.5 to 2 mpg more. The other two settings are HP and SMOKE. I may download some of the others and see how they work.

:waving:


----------



## onebadplowtruck (Nov 3, 2008)

*If the smoke ain't black take it back*

My 05 is making awesome (un-dynoed) power rite now with a Bully-Dog Triple Dog CRAZY LARRY program, stacked with an edge e-z when im at the track(9.0 1/8th mile times are easy with this set up) K&N "off-road" series 77 intake (whistles like crazy i love it) removed the turbo silencer, no muffler, custom 5" turbo back to 2 4" tail pipes and 24" long 6" tips coming out the corners under the back bumper. Suncoast trans was the best upgrade ive done yet, corvette, mustang, import, duramax (at least the guys around here), GTOs, 7.3 and 6.0 PSD beat them all, what a fun truck. easy to play with guys on the street, no one suspects the guy with the 48" whelen light bar and the boss plow frame and 35" Baja Claws could ever beat them........LOL get em almost every time. Anyone need any advise or custom work done on their CUMMINS feel free to ask. im pulling the head off my truck this spring to o-ring, stud and port and polish it with the intent of upgrading the turbo and adding nitrous.....wesport


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

onebadplowtruck;671442 said:


> My 05 is making awesome (un-dynoed) power rite now with a Bully-Dog Triple Dog CRAZY LARRY program, stacked with an edge e-z when im at the track(9.0 1/8th mile times are easy with this set up) K&N "off-road" series 77 intake (whistles like crazy i love it) removed the turbo silencer, no muffler, custom 5" turbo back to 2 4" tail pipes and 24" long 6" tips coming out the corners under the back bumper. Suncoast trans was the best upgrade ive done yet, corvette, mustang, import, duramax (at least the guys around here), GTOs, 7.3 and 6.0 PSD beat them all, what a fun truck. easy to play with guys on the street, no one suspects the guy with the 48" whelen light bar and the boss plow frame and 35" Baja Claws could ever beat them........LOL get em almost every time. Anyone need any advise or custom work done on their CUMMINS feel free to ask. im pulling the head off my truck this spring to o-ring, stud and port and polish it with the intent of upgrading the turbo and adding nitrous.....wesport


Pics are going to be needed to back this up. Although I guess there isnt that much done, just a long discription. How do you like that suncoast? My trans is fine, I'm just thinking ahead

I would race you ...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

onebadplowtruck;671442 said:


> My 05 is making awesome (un-dynoed) power rite now with a Bully-Dog Triple Dog CRAZY LARRY program, stacked with an edge e-z when im at the track(9.0 1/8th mile times are easy with this set up) K&N "off-road" series 77 intake (whistles like crazy i love it) removed the turbo silencer, no muffler, custom 5" turbo back to 2 4" tail pipes and 24" long 6" tips coming out the corners under the back bumper. Suncoast trans was the best upgrade ive done yet, corvette, mustang, import, duramax (at least the guys around here), GTOs, 7.3 and 6.0 PSD beat them all, what a fun truck. easy to play with guys on the street, no one suspects the guy with the 48" whelen light bar and the boss plow frame and 35" Baja Claws could ever beat them........LOL get em almost every time. Anyone need any advise or custom work done on their CUMMINS feel free to ask. im pulling the head off my truck this spring to o-ring, stud and port and polish it with the intent of upgrading the turbo and adding nitrous.....wesport


Sounds pretty awesome. You must have other fueling mods to help push the Crazy Larry EZ stack hard enough to beat a Corvette?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

JDiepstra;672241 said:


> Sounds pretty awesome. You must have other fueling mods to help push the Crazy Larry EZ stack hard enough to beat a Corvette?


Wouldn't a Cummins come close to runnning out of fuel with an edge on 5?


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

NBI Lawn;672254 said:


> Wouldn't a Cummins come close to runnning out of fuel with an edge on 5?


Mine was close before I bought an airdog 150, I think the common rail trucks have a little more room to spare. You'd feel your truck run out of fuel (bucking) if you where running the rail dry.



JDiepstra;672241 said:


> Sounds pretty awesome. You must have other fueling mods to help push the Crazy Larry EZ stack hard enough to beat a Corvette?


There is no way a stock turbo'd truck could beat a vette, I posted this video above of Barker's truck racing a vette with BD twins, BD trans, water meth, Adrenalin, airdog etc. this truck runs low 12 sec 1/4 miles here at 5,500' ASL.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

NBI Lawn;672254 said:


> Wouldn't a Cummins come close to runnning out of fuel with an edge on 5?


I have a stock, in-tank pump with about 20,000 miles on it. With a new fuel filter the Juice on 5 pulls the fuel psi to about 7.5 psi. When I turn up the MP-8 I can get it down to about 5 PSI. My pump seems to be doing pretty well compared to what I read about from a lot of other people.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

2002 2500 K&N air charger, Super Chips tuner, full set of gauges. Just enough for a little more power but not enough to break things..:0)


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

All in my sig


----------



## onebadplowtruck (Nov 3, 2008)

Allot of posts, i like this discussion... im not trying to bragg about my truck just describe it. street racing and drag racing at the track always provide different results too because of traction additive at the track and accumulated rubber at the starting line, maybe thats why i have been enjoying that much racing luck. Love the 4 wheel drive advantage on the street. truck runs really well, but it is dangerously close to running out of fuel- you guys are correct but its together and working and running in one piece for plowing season.... thats all that matters rite now. LOVE THE SUNCOAST!! blew up one stock trans every 10000 miles until i bought the suncoast @ 42,000. working awesome with 55,000 miles on the truck now. And NBI... ill take that challenge!! lol


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

onebadplowtruck;674426 said:


> Allot of posts, i like this discussion... im not trying to bragg about my truck just describe it. street racing and drag racing at the track always provide different results too because of traction additive at the track and accumulated rubber at the starting line, maybe thats why i have been enjoying that much racing luck. Love the 4 wheel drive advantage on the street. truck runs really well, but it is dangerously close to running out of fuel- you guys are correct but its together and working and running in one piece for plowing season.... thats all that matters rite now. LOVE THE SUNCOAST!! blew up one stock trans every 10000 miles until i bought the suncoast @ 42,000. working awesome with 55,000 miles on the truck now. And NBI... ill take that challenge!! lol


Holy cow Batman! How is the old 3500 holding up with the 10'6" plow?!?!?!?


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice Lots a power in here!!!


----------



## onebadplowtruck (Nov 3, 2008)

Like a champ!!!! both the 05 and the 91 handle that plow fine. its a 7.6' super duty trip edge boss that i made 10.5' wide. i love welding and fabricating and plowing(of course) the three have mixed in the last five years and ive made all kinds of cool set-ups for myself and other guys/customers in my area. il get pics posted asap


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

Mods in my sig


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Booman70;679426 said:


> Mods in my sig


I have recently heard of the Mac intake for the first time. Is that the one with nice shiney metal tube? How do you like it? Lots of whistle? How about the filter? Keeping the dirt out?


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes its a chromed tube. You can really hear the turbo sing I put my silencer ring back in after installing the intake it was too loud for my liking without it. I also put a AIRAID prefilter on as a lil extra and I don't have any problems with it have had it on @ least 4 years.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

If your still in the market for a downloader, the Smarty is the best one out there in my opinion. I have had a Quad box and BullyDog PowerPup on my truck and now have the Smarty which is awesome. I leave it on level one (fuel saver) and did see an improvement in the mileage before winter blend fuel came around. Of course with mods you may break stock parts faster.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

My 07 (5.9) mega has a smarty stacked with a Edge EZ, AFE stage II, 5in turbo back exhaust to a single 6inch stack, fass 95 fuel system and a II 62 turbo waiting to be installed.
my 06 f-250 with a early 04 cummins that i am building has a hammilton cam,pushrods, and valve springs. Huge injectors, Industrial Twin Cp3's, Industrial phat shaft 71 turbo, belt driven fuel system, smarty stacked with a Dr P box. and 2 stages of giggle gas. Should be good for 1100rwhp :}


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a vid of my little brothers truck we built for him. 11.93's on fuel at 5500 feet.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

rob_cook2001;688217 said:


> My 07 (5.9) mega has a smarty stacked with a Edge EZ, AFE stage II, 5in turbo back exhaust to a single 6inch stack, fass 95 fuel system and a II 62 turbo waiting to be installed.
> my 06 f-250 with a early 04 cummins that i am building has a hammilton cam,pushrods, and valve springs. Huge injectors, Industrial Twin Cp3's, Industrial phat shaft 71 turbo, belt driven fuel system, smarty stacked with a Dr P box. and 2 stages of giggle gas. Should be good for 1100rwhp :}


Poo

Awesome


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

I have 5 diesel trucks all cummins well 1 2000 f-350 with a 04 cummins it has a scheid cam 14mm studs fire ringed 100 hp injectors a bell usb turbo a stage 2 industrial injection cp3 full billet sun coast with a 2600 stall a smarty stacked with a tst and a ts mp8 and a dual stage nos 750 hp 1850 tq.on fuel only. A 2007 mega cab with a preditor chip and a suncoast tranny. A 99 quad cab with a p-pumped 24v 5000 rpm springs inkenell valves 90 lbs springs chromall push rods schied street cam a special twin set up from puis at bell turbo full billet suncoast 150 hp injectors. A 1998 quad cab with a scheid built 12v roller motor scheid twins suncoast full billet tranny 1450 hp and 2400 ft lbs tq at the flywheel on fuel only. A 2002 quad cab all stock and I push snow with 3 of these and not the 98 or 99.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm running a Blue chip special x injection pump, airdog 150, dd2 sticks, afe stage 1 intake, smarty on 4, magnaflow 4" exh, and a modified valve body. I am looking for a billet converter very soon.


----------



## jeremy85 (Nov 6, 2008)

regardless, they leave the line faster and beat them down the track. point blank.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jeremy85;693811 said:


> regardless, they leave the line faster and beat them down the track. point blank.


Point blank, we were talking about trucks with stock turbos. Then know it all Jeremy comes in here and spouts off showing all of us how little he really knows! Point blank? Who says that anyway?

Jeremy, we all know that a heavily modded Cummins can beat some Corvettes.

Jeremy, if you want to have an adult conversation, stick to the topic.


----------



## jeremy85 (Nov 6, 2008)

there is a 2wd short bed 5 speed single cab at new england dragway that run in the 11's. stock turbo with other mods. the truck started life as a 6 cyl. he swapped in the cummins. Does that count?

point blank
i do
dip


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

No it doesn't count because you are wrong. Not to mention that if it started life as a 6 cylinder and put a Cummins in it, it is still a 6 cylinder.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's stick to the topics and quit with the language and personal attacks

thanks


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Michael J. Donovan;694571 said:


> let's stick to the topics and quit with the language and personal attacks
> 
> thanks


No thank you.

My latest addition to my truck is the MP-8. pressure box. It really woke up the truck on the bottom end where the Juice was falling a little short. Boy it really fools the overhead lie-o-meter into thinking I am getting about 24 mpg's too!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

jeremy85;693842 said:


> there is a 2wd short bed 5 speed single cab at new england dragway that run in the 11's. stock turbo with other mods. the truck started life as a 6 cyl. he swapped in the cummins. Does that count?
> 
> point blank
> i do
> dip


Are you talking about Scott from Mass Diesel's truck?


----------



## jeremy85 (Nov 6, 2008)

Joe D;698465 said:


> Are you talking about Scott from Mass Diesel's truck?


I don't remember the guys name(Jeff or John maybe) but I know hes from Maine and owns a construction company. The truck has a crappy red paint job thats not very shiny, black rims with d.o.t. drag radials. Ring any bells?


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

never seen that truck there or even heard of it there. Know most of the guys that are running fast times too. Have 3 freinds with daily driven trucks in the 11's. As for what I run in my truck I like my tusty screwdriver for tuning. Gotta love the all mechanical pumps  But BD towing twins, ddp 4 injectors, bigger injection pump makes it preform ok


----------



## jeremy85 (Nov 6, 2008)

i haven't seen him there this past summer. I saw him there summer of 07 maybe like 4-5 times on Wednesday nights.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

jeremy85;693842 said:


> there is a 2wd short bed 5 speed single cab at new england dragway that run in the 11's. stock turbo with other mods. the truck started life as a 6 cyl. he swapped in the cummins. Does that count?
> 
> point blank
> i do
> dip


You must be talking about 1/8 mile drag racing  Show me, Because this guy has the fastest stock turbo'd truck in the world.



killed300ex;699936 said:


> never seen that truck there or even heard of it there. Know most of the guys that are running fast times too. Have 3 freinds with daily driven trucks in the 11's. As for what I run in my truck I like my tusty screwdriver for tuning. Gotta love the all mechanical pumps  But BD towing twins, ddp 4 injectors, bigger injection pump makes it preform ok


What kinda P pump are you running?


----------



## jeremy85 (Nov 6, 2008)

RamPainting said:


> You must be talking about 1/8 mile drag racing


1/8 mile is for daisy pickers
thats why they are in the south
none in NE


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*old thread*

I know this is an old thread but I am looking into a programmer. I have had a hypertech stage 3 and it was fine, but I had the computer replaced on my truck in an insurance claim and sure enough, the hypertech was installed when they swap the computer so I lost it. nothing they would do. I would consider a chip for each truck or something that worked on both, cause Im the only driver.

2003 5.9 cummins - has a rebuilt transmission, 4 inch exhaust no muffler, Fass 150 I think maybe 90?>

2007 6.7 cummins - all stock

I hardly ever tow, when I do load up the bobcat its on another truck, these boys only tow a dump trailer here and there. I basically want something that will be for when I take this truck into the city, daily driving and maybe like a basic level for when I plow.

I have looked into glow shift guages but im not sure if its really needed if I stay moderate? Also I have seen programmers with built in monitors.

Someone said PPE goes on both trucks. Ive heard smarty. 
I would rather have 1 that went on both then 2 different.

Suggestions would be great.


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;965315 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I am looking into a programmer. I have had a hypertech stage 3 and it was fine, but I had the computer replaced on my truck in an insurance claim and sure enough, the hypertech was installed when they swap the computer so I lost it. nothing they would do. I would consider a chip for each truck or something that worked on both, cause Im the only driver.
> 
> 2003 5.9 cummins - has a rebuilt transmission, 4 inch exhaust no muffler, Fass 150 I think maybe 90?>
> 
> ...


Smarty for sure, but I don't think there are any that will do the 5.9 and the 6.7 that I know of.


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

Smarty rocks! lots of power for sure! :laughing:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

With all gains there must be some risk. What should I be prepared for or where should I limit myself.


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;965428 said:


> With all gains there must be some risk. What should I be prepared for or where should I limit myself.


New transmission and new tires. Depends on your driving habits which comes first.:laughing:


----------



## trycyber (Sep 13, 2006)

Forget all this check this out just melt the snow LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

big schmitty;965483 said:


> New transmission and new tires. Depends on your driving habits which comes first.:laughing:


I have already redone the tranny once, this truck has plowed alot. I would hope a I dont have to do it again but what causes the tranny to go? just the more power?


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

I will agree with Big Schmitty, Trans on all these Dodges suck, programmer or not, the tranny will go. Add an extra 250 HP to the motor and the tranny will start slippin and go soon enough. I replaced my tranny because the TC hjeater leaked internally into the tranny and flooded it with Antifreeze. Not the trannys fault or the programers fault. Just bad luck I guesss but it cost almost 7K for a new Billit HTS trans to get installed. Now I have apx 555 hp in a daily driver and still get almost 20 mpg. No sh!t, 20 mpg!!! currently looking for new tires because I like all that power and torque! 

The programmer is the cheap part! 

oh, stay away from Bully Dog stuff... trust me!!!


Let it SNOW boys!


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;965806 said:


> I have already redone the tranny once, this truck has plowed alot. I would hope a I dont have to do it again but what causes the tranny to go? just the more power?


It's not so much the tranny as it is the torque converter. You need to buy a quality billet converter like suncoast ,ats, hts, monster mike, etc.. With the added hp and tq it will drive through the converter causing it to slip and build heat and therefore tearing the converter clutches up and filling the tranny with debris.


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

04WhiteSport;965947 said:


> I will agree with Big Schmitty, Trans on all these Dodges suck, programmer or not, the tranny will go. Add an extra 250 HP to the motor and the tranny will start slippin and go soon enough. I replaced my tranny because the TC hjeater leaked internally into the tranny and flooded it with Antifreeze. Not the trannys fault or the programers fault. Just bad luck I guesss but it cost almost 7K for a new Billit HTS trans to get installed. Now I have apx 555 hp in a daily driver and still get almost 20 mpg. No sh!t, 20 mpg!!! currently looking for new tires because I like all that power and torque!
> 
> The programmer is the cheap part!
> 
> ...


I see your near indy, you should have come to see my brother for your tranny built. He has been building suncoasts in his shop for years. Probably could have saved you some money.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

and not that I plan on going this high but what does stacking do?


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;966016 said:


> and not that I plan on going this high but what does stacking do?


You can stack a smarty with 2 of the three an edge ez, tst, and a ts boxes. I personally have the smarty, tst and ts stacked. Then you will need a new fuel pump, ie; fass or air dogg, a larger cp3 or even better twin cp3's, bigger injectors, a larger turbo, bigger exhaust, gauges to maximize the amount of fuel and timing you would have available. Then while you doing all of this you might as well pull the head, fire ring and stud it and for good measure install a new cam shaft and a nitros set up. 
You see once you start it doesen't stop! It's an addiction you will become a diesel junkie and always looking for the next fastest fix:laughing:
This is a good example; this is you after a good snow payup and you after a sweet upgrade on your truck  and you after relize how much money you have left :crying:


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

I did some digging, The ppe, pmt and hypertec will run both the 5.9 & 6.7 but I know nothing about them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I already love my diesels... I have 3 of them
I have a fass already and bigger exhaust and an afe intake. I have seen there is a new hypertech that incorporates digital guages. I hear what your saying about the addiction
Its not that I dont want to spend the money or that I will regret it, I just dont want to have something break. I would rather plan it and pick the right thing. I dont want to buy a smarty knowing I cant ever use an option over 2 without blowing everything apart. Id like to prepare 

What do you benefit by stacking.. even more power? cant you just increase the smarty more. Thats why I dont understand dont they all basically do the same thing?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

How about propane injection system? I've heard that gives some good power. 

MIDTOWNPC,

I run the B Dog PMT keep it on extreme for better fuel miladge espcially in the summer. But keep torque management off as I dont have a built Trans, I had it on briefly and it made my doge twitchey at just a tap of the pedal.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

PPE has a programmer that does both the 5.9 in my 03 and the 6.7 in my 07.5
this is what I am leading towards as I can use it on a lower setting and still have room to go if I want to upgrade more. I can move it to both trucks and also check codes. About $700 US. Smarty doesn't show me a model for both trucks in the same programmer.


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

I put over 50 k miles on level 5 and 7 on my Bone stock diesel before having tranny problems. And my tranny went out becaust the TC cooler sprang a leak internally and flooded my tranny with Anti-freeze. Nothing to do with the SMARTY. I would just stay of CatCHer 8 and 9.... Smarty is a good start, just look at all the posts where people buy chip after chip, then a cheap programer and finally end up with a SMARTY last. There is a reason for those stoyies...... You will love the smarty and Keep it, FYI.. ussmileyflag


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have run the bully dog tri dog and the new quad race but had problems that couldnt be resolved so went back to original Quad race in my sig


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

Grassman09;966863 said:


> How about propane injection system? I've heard that gives some good power.


I have had propane injection on a 7.3 powerstroke and it worked very well, I put it on one of our 5.9 cummins trucks and it did not have the same response as the 7.3. Nitrous works much better on a cummins than propane.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

How do I tell if I have the HighOutput 5.9 or the Standard?
its a 2003
Its doesnt say highoutput anywhere from what I can see.


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;968573 said:


> How do I tell if I have the HighOutput 5.9 or the Standard?
> its a 2003
> Its doesnt say highoutput anywhere from what I can see.


There is a tag on the side of the valve cover it will tell you the hp rating it will be either 305 hp or the HO is 325 hp


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;968573 said:


> How do I tell if I have the HighOutput 5.9 or the Standard?
> its a 2003
> Its doesnt say highoutput anywhere from what I can see.


The HO came out in 04.5 thru the 6.7L and it is on the Right side of the motor near the oil fill cap. the HO also had the 4" exhaust..


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

04WhiteSport;968684 said:


> The HO came out in 04.5 thru the 6.7L and it is on the Right side of the motor near the oil fill cap. the HO also had the 4" exhaust..


There was a late 04 version of the HO it was 325 hp. vs. the 305 hp. I have one in my truck and yes it had the 4" elbow on the exhaust. All of the 04.5 and up were drive by wire and mine is not. It also says 325hp on the ID tag.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Running a PPE programmer in a friends stock 04 truck.. Its the only programmer I would run in a dodge felt the most gains in it. I used to work for dodge so all the trucks that would come in and needed oil change or anything id drive them around.. I miss being a tech..


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

big schmitty;968662 said:


> There is a tag on the side of the valve cover it will tell you the hp rating it will be either 305 hp or the HO is 325 hp


The 03 and early 04 HO were 305hp it will say on the side of the valve cover. SO were 235hp california 250 everyone else, The 325hp was 04.5 and up


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I've heard good things about the Smarty. What do I run? Nothing..I'm not willing to pay to play.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

After much reading of reviews and forums I ordered a smarty for my 5.9.

To really do anything with the 6.7 I need to do the dfp or dpf delete and with it being such a new truck and all I dont know that I want to modify too much. Plus my 5.9 already has lots of upgrades. If the tranny causes me problems well, I get it built stronger. With this trucking being such a good truck, I am sure it will be fine. I dont want to toy with the 6.7 right now and really it has lots of power as it is. I really like how its quiet also. The PPe is a very good tuner from what I have read but that is more for the duramax then the cummins. Everyone seems to swear by the smarty. 

Once I get some renos done around the place here I plan on making a better controll mount for my ebling blade, ordering some glow shift guages and fixing a squeek in the dash while its apart. Thanks for the imput guys and I tend to be a do it right the first time kinda guy... thats why I bought dodge right. :


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

good choice! Enjoy


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Still have no programer on the 06 2500. Have put on about 40km this year and still love this truck!!!! Only issues with the truck were some sloppy universals and now some front end work. Still the truck has more than enough power even in the stock configuration. Still haven't broken the 700km on a tank, but the truck works hard and always has a load on or in it!!!


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

Just imagine, pressing the pedal and going from 0 to 60 mph faster that a new mustang, but in a full size Diesel truck as everyone sees your cheese look as you are pressed back in you seat with a grin on your face every time you come to a light, as you're getting 20 mpg. Thats whats its like with a SMARTY. Or you can be happy with what you think is "enough Power". 

just my $.02


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;966844 said:


> What do you benefit by stacking.. even more power? cant you just increase the smarty more. Thats why I dont understand dont they all basically do the same thing?


There are three ways that a programmer (or whatever you want to call it) increase power.

1. Advancing timing. This also cools EGT but can increase cylinder temps and pressure

2. Increase pressure. Increasing rail pressure upwards of 25,000 + PSI

3. Add duration. The amount of time the injectors are open and spraying fuel.

In general, you should not stack boxes that add pressure, or that advance timing, as too much can melt your engine or destroy your injector tips.

So, a box like a Smarty, which advances timing and adds duration, should not be stacked with another such box that adds timing. It would be stacked with a pressure box.

You can however stack boxes which add duration. For example, you could run a Smarty on an even level (no timing advance), with an Edge Juice with attitude (advances timing and adds duration), AND stack it with an MP-8 for pressure.

Any time you add pressure you should run a rail pressure gauge. You should also probably cap your rail pressure relief valve. Any more questions just ask.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Just running the smarty by itself should I be running it with or without the timing? odd or even?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I would run it on an odd level (with timing). Just an FYI.... if you have a Revo tune, you can actually make the most power by running an even number (8) and adding timing to it. Not everyone's goal is max power though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

UPS guy just dropped off my Smarty. Im giddy as a school girl.


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, what do you think of the new smarty? Do you still think that the stock power of the cummins was enough?  what a night and day difference! Enjoy, and go easy on those tires.... :yow!:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Hooked it up and put it to level 3 then to level 5. Pretty crazy. Only went for a few short drives. I dont think I need any more power then 3 has. The throttle responce is amazing.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;978859 said:


> Hooked it up and put it to level 3 then to level 5. Pretty crazy. Only went for a few short drives. I dont think I need any more power then 3 has. The throttle responce is amazing.


You might want to put it back on 5 for when we race.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;978859 said:


> Hooked it up and put it to level 3 then to level 5. Pretty crazy. Only went for a few short drives. I dont think I need any more power then 3 has. The throttle responce is amazing.


Any issues with codes or too early to tell? My Bully dog PMT will throw codes if you hit the pedal to hard. I get something about mass airflow circuit high output it will disappear the same day or a few starts later.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

JD Dave;978864 said:


> You might want to put it back on 5 for when we race.


Im not going near your truck or your vette
maybe your wifes ride.

This is for computer deliveries. 10mins in town or its free.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Grassman09;978887 said:


> Any issues with codes or too early to tell? My Bully dog PMT will throw codes if you hit the pedal to hard. I get something about mass airflow circuit high output it will disappear the same day or a few starts later.


I have had very good luck with this truck. Hardly ever get a code on it ever. Shes been a good girl


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;978889 said:


> I have had very good luck with this truck. Hardly ever get a code on it ever. Shes been a good girl


U have it on the 5.9 right ?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

yes. 
I decided to put a chip onthe 5.9 rather then the 6.7 because the 5.9 has other upgrades already. Fass, exhaust, air intake and its been good.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;978888 said:


> Im not going near your truck or your vette
> maybe your wifes ride.
> 
> This is for computer deliveries. 10mins in town or its free.


LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

JD Dave;978934 said:


> LOL


Its digital, its a programmer, its computer-ish , its for deliveries... its a write off


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;978944 said:


> Its digital, its a programmer, its computer-ish , its for deliveries... its a write off


It is a really nice truck, I couldn't beleive how clean the underbody was on it. Enjoy the Smarty.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

JD Dave;978951 said:


> It is a really nice truck, I couldn't beleive how clean the underbody was on it. Enjoy the Smarty.


quit lookin up my trucks skirt!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;978944 said:


> Its digital, its a programmer, its computer-ish , its for deliveries... its a write off


Whatever works right? I bought a cam for dirt biking that you can mount on your helmet or goggles and I bought a car windshield mount. I use it for plowing proficiency.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Just like my wifes 5th wheel RV is my onsite mobile office !!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I got audited at the computer store once, the lady wanted to take all the paperwork back to the office and someone advised me not to let her so I gave her a small desk in the store and she went thru everything... after 2 days she came back with a list of stuff... .. she was able to mustard up about $275, hardly worth her time. The best part was she was sitting in this office chair which I had about 20 I was selling out of the store... I pinned a $50 bill on the wall in the back room and told the guys whoever could sell THAT chair got the $50. One of my guys kept trying to throw a small desk and chair in if you bought a computer and kept saying "would you like to try it out" It made for some good times. 
That was back when I was 20 years old, I was shaking when they would say audit.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Just an update. 

The smarty is totally awesome. I have tried different settings I havent tried much of the power on demand part but just the preprogrammed settings. I have it on 3 all the time.
Havent had it on while plowing but is it safe to run it on when I do plow? what number?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes three is safe.


----------

